# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Hỏi về tốc độ Z khi cắt 2d trong Artcam.

## saudau

Mình sử dụng Corel Draw để vẽ 2d xuất ra file *.dwg để dùng Artcam tạo code cắt các chi tiết 2 thì gặp phải một số vấn đề:
1. Tốc độ nâng và hạ dao quá chậm. VD như cắt 10 lổ tròn 5mm để P=5 vì cắt nhôm sợ toi cây dao. Safe Z là 10mm. dao nâng và hạ rất chậm. Mình muốn hạ dao nhanh trong khoảng cách Safe Z đến cận mặt cắt thì chậm lại để cắt phôi. Sau khi cắt xong nâng nhanh trở lại vị trí Safe để di chuyển sang vị trí khác. Chứ đễ P5 thì cắt chừng 10 cái lổ là chờ mệt phờ luôn.
2. Corel xuất file *.dxf thì cắt đường tròn không tròn mà như hình đa giác có n cạnh vậy. Phải xuất ra *.dwg thì đường cắt mới tròn và smooth hơn. Vậy có gì khác nhau giữa 2 định dạng này khi dùng tương tác giữa 2 soft này ko?

Nhờ ae chỉ giáo ít kinh nghiệm với.

Thanks!

----------


## sieunhim

E cũng hóng vụ này, E thấy nhiều máy cái Z nó chạy giống như Feedrate vậy nhưng đến gần mặt cắt thì nó chậm lại, mò hoài chưa ra

----------


## DuyManhBk

1. Cái P=5 bác nói ở trên phải cái Plunge Rate này ko? Đây nôm na xem như vận tốc của Z đấy ạ.

2. Corel trước em xài chưa bao giờ bị lỗi khi export vector, em cũng chả hiểu vì sao nhiều người lại bị cái này. Giờ em thường dựng và chỉnh sửa vector ngay trên ArtCam luôn.

----------

CKD

----------


## saudau

P=5 đúng là Plunge Rate đó bác. nhưng ko phải chổ đó (chổ đó là thông số mặc định set trên tool ah). Plungr rate mình set tay lại trong Profiling Tool ở thanh công cụ bên tay trái đó bạn (cái này tùy theo vật liệu mỉnh set lại hết ráo)

Ý của mình giống như ý của bác sieunhim vậy đó. Ví dụ như set P=5, thì nó cứ chạy 300mm/min làm tới hoài lun. Mình muốn chỉ khi nào bắt đầu tiếp xúc phôi thì mới hạ V.tốc xuông vậy thôi chứ chạy ko thì phải nhanh chút chứ em Z chổ nào cũng cà tàn vậy hoài chạy bao giờ mới xong.

----------


## CKD

1. P = 5 là gì vậy cụ? Không hiểu điểm này. Là plunge speed à?
2. Plunge speed có hiệu lực từ safe Z tới phôi. Do đó việc nó chạy từ safe Z xuống phôi chậm là đúng rồi. Muốn nhanh chỉ có set Plunge Speed nhanh lên mà thôi.
3. Cụ thể đang set feed rate bao nhiêu và plunge rate là bao nhiêu. Nếu 5mm/phút thì quá chậm.
4. Muốn vẽ cho chính xác thì nên dùng hẵn CAD.. chứ corel nó quản lý đối tượng tròn kiểu spl, nên nhìn thấy tròn nhưng thực tế thì  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Chỉnh plunge rate luôn trên Tool đê, chứ profile tool thì mặc định nó lấy từ Tool ra sau khi mình chọn tool.
Mà P=5 là plunge rate = 5mm/phút à. Gì mà như rùa bò vậy?

----------


## sieunhim

Thường e để Plunge rate = 40-50% Feedrate nhưng vẫn thấy nó chậm, để = thì sợ nó tèo con dao

----------


## son_heinz

Bạn muốn Z di chuyển nhanh từ Z10 về sát mặt phôi(VD 1mm) rồi từ từ xuống Z0 để bắt đầu cắt phải không?
Nếu đúng thì bạn nhấn vào mũi tên chỗ Machine Safe Z chỉnh lại thông số:
Safe Z=1 muốn sát phôi hơn thì bạn giảm đi
Home postion X=0,Y=0,Z=10
Nhưng safe Z nhỏ quá thì chú ý kẻo hy sinh con dao

----------


## saudau

> Chỉnh plunge rate luôn trên Tool đê, chứ profile tool thì mặc định nó lấy từ Tool ra sau khi mình chọn tool.
> Mà P=5 là plunge rate = 5mm/phút à. Gì mà như rùa bò vậy?


Plunge rate: ... mm/s cụ ạ. P=5 thì plunge speed nó chạy 5x60= 300mm/phút.

@son_heinz: để tối mình vẽ lại cái hình mô tả thêm cho rõ ý với lại thử theo cách của bác xem như ý ko.

Thanks all!

----------


## CKD

Hì! Tại bao giờ em cũng điều chỉnh thành đơn vị mm/min cho tương đồng & thống nhất đơn vị giữa các soft cũng như theo thông lệ. Nên không hiệu cái P=5.
Nếu 300mm/min thì cũng đâu có chậm. 10mm nó chạy mất có 2s thôi mà? Còn nếu chạy kiểu khoan thì tăng Plunge Rate lên thôi.. vậy là nhanh ngay.

Còn nếu là mill để an toàn cho dao thì dùng chế độ ramping. Khi đó chơi luôn Plunge Rate = Feed Rate luôn cũng được.

Nhưng hình như tới ArtCAM 2010 về sau nó mới có chế độ ramping

----------


## Nam CNC

ramping thì bản nào cũng có nhưng ramping xoắn ốc thì từ bản pro 10 mới có...

Mấy bác cũng lạ , sợ gãy dao thì chạy chậm , chạy được không gãy thì kêu chậm quá , nếu chậm thì tăng lên cho nó nhanh , nếu gá phôi an toàn thì safe Z 1mm thôi ... Cứ tìm hiểu và hiệu chỉnh dần sẽ làm được hết , đừng la toáng lên hở tí là hỏi , cố gắng tự trải nghiệm , như thế tay nghề mới cao được.

----------

sieunhim

----------


## th11

> Mình sử dụng Corel Draw để vẽ 2d xuất ra file *.dwg để dùng Artcam tạo code cắt các chi tiết 2 thì gặp phải một số vấn đề:
> 1. Tốc độ nâng và hạ dao quá chậm. VD như cắt 10 lổ tròn 5mm để P=5 vì cắt nhôm sợ toi cây dao. Safe Z là 10mm. dao nâng và hạ rất chậm. Mình muốn hạ dao nhanh trong khoảng cách Safe Z đến cận mặt cắt thì chậm lại để cắt phôi. Sau khi cắt xong nâng nhanh trở lại vị trí Safe để di chuyển sang vị trí khác. Chứ đễ P5 thì cắt chừng 10 cái lổ là chờ mệt phờ luôn.
> 2. Corel xuất file *.dxf thì cắt đường tròn không tròn mà như hình đa giác có n cạnh vậy. Phải xuất ra *.dwg thì đường cắt mới tròn và smooth hơn. Vậy có gì khác nhau giữa 2 định dạng này khi dùng tương tác giữa 2 soft này ko?
> 
> Nhờ ae chỉ giáo ít kinh nghiệm với.
> 
> Thanks!


bác xuất file từ corel ra .EPS ấy. đảm bảo mượt luôn

----------


## Khoa C3

Safe Z 10 thì quá kinh, em toàn safeZ 0.2

----------

sieunhim

----------


## GORLAK

> Safe Z 10 thì quá kinh, em toàn safeZ 0.2


Tùy vài công việc thôi bác, gá kẹp lung tung mà 0.2 nó sàng gãy dao liền

----------

